# My not-so-cheap-after-all contact lenses



## mct1 (6 Nov 2008)

I usually get my daily-wear contact lenses from VHI but found Eurolens, an online website which offered the same brand much cheaper. They're based in the US but as they offer "free carriage in Europe" I assumed they have a base in Europe. The initial low price was inflated by a mysterious €15 "handling charge" but it was still below VHI's rate. Well, after waiting over 3 weeks, they finally arrived today: together with a customs bill for €36 Euro! Now I find on their website FAQs in very small print the following

"euroLens.ie is NOT responsible for any duties or fees applied by your country. We encourage all of our customers to contact the appropriate customs bureau for information on duties and limitations." 

Of course I should have rung the customs bureau. Silly me. So my cheap lenses have cost me €5.15 more than they would from VHI. No guesses about where I'll be buying them next time. Anyone else here been had like this?


----------



## Yeager (6 Nov 2008)

You should have ordered each pack individually not exceeding 45 euro limit and then you would have avoided it.

See this below from DHL website


Gifts from one private individual to another up to the value of €45 and commercial shipments up to €22 are usually exempt from VAT
Wouldn't have cost you anything extra to order each pack seperately either as you siad shipping was free.

I always buy mine online and have yet to get stung - odd really. Probably will now after jinxing it. interested to hear that there is a free shipping site i will be using them next.

Thanks


----------



## z103 (6 Nov 2008)

> Anyone else here been had like this?


It really is the irish government doing the ripping off here (as usual).
Where were your contact lenses manufactured?

(Incidentally, I find getlenses.ie to be great)


----------



## lou2 (6 Nov 2008)

I always buy my contact lenses in bulk online and have never been charged by customs. They are significantly cheaper then they are in the opticians. I use aclens. Would recommend them bit time.


----------



## DavyJones (6 Nov 2008)

I think that getting through customs is luck of the draw. I have ordered many car parts from the U.S and only once had to pay customs. Although with current times I am sure they will tighten up.


----------



## PerryMason (6 Nov 2008)

Hi there,

was just wondering if you still have to have a yearly eye check up in order to order them off the web?


----------



## mct1 (7 Nov 2008)

Thanks all. It sounds like I was just unlucky to be stung for the VAT doesn't it. But not a bad idea at all, Yeager, about ordering them in smaller packs although I suspect the "handling charge" will inflate the price. Worth looking into anyway.

Leghorn, they're Acuvue from Johnson and Johnson which is based in Florida. I did look at Getlens.ie, but mine are the same price there as from VHI. Incidentally, since I last bought from VHI they've dropped the price by 19 Euro for 90 pairs, so I probably wouldn't have bothered buying elsewhwere if I'd known that.

Perrymason, you have to fax/email VHI a copy of your recent prescription, and I assumed it would be the same with Eurolens, but no, they didn't want it, just my money! Probably best to get your eyes checked annually anyway.


----------



## sarahoto (11 Dec 2008)

I ordered from Eurolens for the first time a few weeks ago and they took over 4 weeks to arrive. They came today and had been opened by customs too. So frustrating, I have to wait for my bill from them now. I think they're probably clamping down because of the recessiona and want us to shop in Ireland. The worst thing is that I got them on Eurolens.ie so I assumed they'd be sent from Ireland or the UK but no...Pennsylvania I think it was


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

I doubt you'll get a bill if you have the package in hand. I thought they withheld the goods until you paid the fees?

I read somewhere in a paper that the Athlone and Portlaoise parcel centres were rubbing their hands in anticipation at all the charges they will be giving out to people ordering on the net.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Dec 2008)

leghorn said:


> It really is the irish government doing the ripping off here (as usual).



If somebody buys contact lenses from an Irish supplier, the VAT is chargeable. It's hardly a rip-off to apply the rules correctly to somebody buying them from the USA.


----------



## brazen_dude (11 Dec 2008)

Has anyone tried yourlenses.ie.... they are based in sweden... they said VAT is included on the orders....

*Is VAT included in the price?*
Yes, VAT is always included in the prices on the YourLenses website.


----------



## Cahir (12 Dec 2008)

brazen_dude said:


> Has anyone tried yourlenses.ie.... they are based in sweden... they said VAT is included on the orders....
> 
> *Is VAT included in the price?*
> Yes, VAT is always included in the prices on the YourLenses website.



Yes, I've used yourlenses.  Quick delivery, no customs (€145).  However, a couple of weeks ago I ordered from visiondirect.co.uk and it worked out cheaper with the sterling rate - €106 for 3 months.  The last time I ordered from getlenses.ie it was €165!.


----------



## demoivre (12 Dec 2008)

brazen_dude said:


> Has anyone tried yourlenses.ie.... they are based in sweden... they said VAT is included on the orders....
> 
> *Is VAT included in the price?*
> Yes, VAT is always included in the prices on the YourLenses website.



I buy my contacts from yourlenses. No problems with them at all - last batch I ordered was on a Friday afternoon and received them on the Wednesday. They charge €5 for postage. My Air Optix monthlies ( 6 months supply ) cost €44.8 all in - Specsavers online are charging €80 for the exact same thing.


----------



## brazen_dude (13 Dec 2008)

Thanks Cahir, Demoivre... where do you buy the lens care solution?


----------



## sarahoto (14 Dec 2008)

Lets all just get laser surgery!!


----------



## colm (14 Dec 2008)

This is the best value lens I have seen yet.
http://www.daysoftlenses.com/IE/CountryHomepage.aspx
I have been using them the last year with no problems


----------



## demoivre (15 Dec 2008)

brazen_dude said:


> Thanks Cahir, Demoivre... where do you buy the lens care solution?



 and I have had no problems dealing with them either - delivery took about one week the last time I ordered solutions from them.


----------



## Nutso (26 Dec 2008)

colm*Re: My not-so-cheap-after-all contact lenses*
This is the best value lens I have seen yet.
http://www.daysoftlenses.com/IE/CountryHomepage.aspx
I have been using them the last year with no problems 


I just purchased from this website as well - I highly recommend them - it was only €27 delivered for 64 pairs of contact lenses and I have found them to be more comfortable that my specsavers dailies.  Quick delivery too.  No affiliation.


----------



## MugsGame (26 Dec 2008)

Can also recommend daysoft - packaged more efficiently so more portable too.


----------



## Complainer (30 Dec 2008)

mct1 said:


> Leghorn, they're Acuvue from Johnson and Johnson which is based in Florida.


and in Limerick!


----------

